# VWP and ESTA



## RachaelK (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi, all! I've had a good bit of experience with people coming back and forth between Ireland and the USA on the VWP but does anyone know if overstaying a visa in Ireland would impact a person (NZ) entering the USA through the VWP? I don't think it technically would, but I'm not sure if I should contact the embassy here (Ireland) to check to see if we'll run into any problems on the flight over.

Also - does anyone have nay experience with ESTA? I know it's not mandatory until 12th January, but was wondering if anyone had any experience with it beyond the information available on the website.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I think it's pretty safe to say that the US border patrol doesn't really bother much with overstays in other countries. Unless for some reason the violation was notorious or criminal in nature. 

Not sure anyone has much experience yet with ESTA, though the questions they ask are pretty much the same as on the "green form" you normally are asked to fill out on the plane. For the time being, I would definitely print off your form to have with you when you arrive in the US. The opening weeks and months of any new program usually result in a few glitches and it will be useful to have a copy of what you submitted.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## RachaelK (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks, Bev! Just looking for a bit of reassurance to set my mind at ease. He's anything BUT notorious or criminal. Lol. And there are no plans to overstay the VWP, so I don't think it should impact him coming into the States.

Good tip on printing out the ESTA form. I'll keep that in mind. I figure that if he has that, his outgoing ticket to Oz/NZ, and some money in his account it shouldn't be a big deal. We're staying with my parents and I'll be (hopefully) working full time, so he won't need to work while there.

Just waaaaaaaiting on that visa to Oz!  Figured he can get to know the family a bit better in the meantime!!


----------

